# bloody fish!!



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

ok i removed the bully took him back and got a new one the same size as the two i have now

and gues wut
the one with the wo large chunks out of his back is now going after the new one. 
i came home and his right eye had been damaged badley
all he does is hide









poor thing

damn fish


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

move him into an aquarium by himself if you can. treat him with aquarium salt and some stress coat. if you cant do that divide the aquarium with something untill he heals. so the other fish wont get at him. cause if they do. they will kill him.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

It's just the fish world. There's always a pecking order. If you take the "bully" out, everyone just moves up one step and the same thing plays out all over again.

I would give up on getting rid of the bully and replacing him because every new fish that comes in will get his rear-end handed to him by the existing fish. Only it's worse with new fish because every fish in the tank, regardless of size will be against the new one. At least if you have 1 bully and other fish, the agression is spread out amongst all of your fish and usually, not just 1 fish is the victim.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> It's just the fish world. There's always a pecking order. If you take the "bully" out, everyone just moves up one step and the same thing plays out all over again.
> 
> I would give up on getting rid of the bully and replacing him because every new fish that comes in will get his rear-end handed to him by the existing fish. Only it's worse with new fish because every fish in the tank, regardless of size will be against the new one. At least if you have 1 bully and other fish, the agression is spread out amongst all of your fish and usually, not just 1 fish is the victim.


 i dont find this true at all









what kind of fish are you talking about? we are talking about reds rite?

but its only my opinion.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. your tank is just a battle gound for ranks.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Next time you introduce a new fish, simply take out the ones you got in there put em in a bucket, then rearrange some stuff and add all the fish at once.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Outie said:


> Next time you introduce a new fish, simply take out the ones you got in there put em in a bucket, then rearrange some stuff and add all the fish at once.










this will change all terratorial disputes, and all fish will feel new to the tank


----------

